# Pimple turning into a mole



## blahblah900 (Aug 25, 2006)

i have a pimple that recently in one day turned from bright red into looking like a mole. It is dark now and I am very scared it might be permanent. Someone mentioned it mite be a scap that will peel off. I used murad acne spot treatment and this happened.

Anyone ever had a pimple that is red turn into looking dark like a mole? I am goign to get it popped tomrmrwm but it does not feel like a pimple. I do not know what to call it. thx.


----------



## luxotika (Aug 25, 2006)

Oddly enough, I had a blackhead (EWWW GROSS! I KNOW) on my chin and popped it, and it turned into a mole. Not sure how it happened, I am not Einstein, but it did happen.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blahblah900* i have a pimple that recently in one day turned from bright red into looking like a mole. It is dark now and I am very scared it might be permanent. Someone mentioned it mite be a scap that will peel off. I used murad acne spot treatment and this happened.
Anyone ever had a pimple that is red turn into looking dark like a mole? I am goign to get it popped tomrmrwm but it does not feel like a pimple. I do not know what to call it. thx.

I have haved my deal of pimples before, but none of them have ever become moles. But, i have had spots that would be there for weeks (nothing you can do about it.)and you couple be mistaking yourself.


----------



## blahblah900 (Aug 25, 2006)

it doesn;t feel like a pimple when i touch it. It is big like a skittle and is dark. Many say its the scab thing and will fall off. But the thign about this one is that it is so dark. That is why i m worried.


----------



## korina981 (Aug 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blahblah900* it doesn;t feel like a pimple when i touch it. It is big like a skittle and is dark. Many say its the scab thing and will fall off. But the thign about this one is that it is so dark. That is why i m worried. you can probably tell if it's a scab or a mole if you any other moles that you can compare it to. I have had dark scabs from acne which is usually because of dried blood that's so dark red, it looks black. That's kind of good because once it peels off there is a fresh clear layer of skin underneath. I'd say give it a week before worrying. As long as it doesn't get bigger I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## graceface (Aug 25, 2006)

i have had that happen before. usually after a few month it faded, but i did exfoliate regularly- it helps to reguvenate the skin in the area. if you're really worried use a stronger exfoliant with AHA. i totally empathize with you!


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 25, 2006)

I've never heard of this happening, but it will certainely make me think twice next time I get a pimple. I hope you can find someone who has dealt with this scenario before.


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 25, 2006)

I can't recall this happening to me but if it did I would visit the derm. ASAP. I hope you figure out what's going on under there.


----------



## blahblah900 (Aug 26, 2006)

well she popped everything out of my face. I had a facial today. She said she poppped like 20-30 pimples out of my face. She tells me that all those marks in my face won't go away unless she did what she did today. I do not know what this process was called but she took a needle or something of that sort and popped a lot of things and lot of blood came out.

Is it true that in order for those marks to go away, u must have these blackheads or w/e their called removed from the insdie?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blahblah900* well she popped everything out of my face. I had a facial today. She said she poppped like 20-30 pimples out of my face. She tells me that all those marks in my face won't go away unless she did what she did today. I do not know what this process was called but she took a needle or something of that sort and popped a lot of things and lot of blood came out. 
Is it true that in order for those marks to go away, u must have these blackheads or w/e their called removed from the insdie?

I do think it's necessary to have them removed and much safer to have your esthetician do the extractions for you. I love having facials. It hurts sometimes but no pain no gain, right?


----------



## blahblah900 (Aug 26, 2006)

i actually had these red marks for 2 years now. She said i used too much products and said i should improve in a couple of months.

She told me to use a cleanser for oily combination skin and a toner. Normally i use cleanser, dans benzoyl peroxide and olay moisturizer but she said i shouldnt use those items. Pretty sure everyone here moisturizes but she said dont.


----------



## spikeyli (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't know, I don't like the sound of that. I would see a doctor about that, pimples are not supposed to turn into moles. I have one that's turned into a lump but it's going away, slowly I might add, if it wasn't shrinking I would be seeing a doctor by now. I also use vitamin e oil on it to help it heal, so far it's working.


----------



## blahblah900 (Aug 27, 2006)

well it doesn't feel like a pimple when i touch it. Looks a lot like dead skin but its brownish black


----------



## spikeyli (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blahblah900* well it doesn't feel like a pimple when i touch it. Looks a lot like dead skin but its brownish black try putting some vitamin e oil on it and see if that will get rid of it. If it's brown dead skin, it's an acne scar and the oil should help. If after a month and nothing change, please go see a doctor. Better safe than sorry right?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 29, 2006)

I had a HUGE zit on my cheek, and once it finally popped on its own, it turned into a darker brown mark. It's not as huge as the zit was, and it still feels like a bump under the skin. I recommend seeing a doctor about it if you're concerned though.


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 29, 2006)

If you are really worried about, I would go to the Doctor about it


----------



## PrincessFrog (Apr 22, 2010)

Just for anyone else who sees this, this happened to me. I had a spot around a hair on my eyebrow, and for once I didn't pop it (its probably the only time before or since that I've left one!) and somehow it turned into a dark brown mole. Its still there, quite small and a small lump. Luckily its the same colour as my eyebrows, so only I really notice it, but it really bothered me at secondary school.

Also my ex-boyfriend once had these really ugly zits on his neck, three of them. He wouldn't let me squeeze them, somehow they also turned into moles, he had three big ugly moles on his neck for about 6 months, his mum saw them and freaked out, the doctor had a look at them and kind burned them off but he said it was more cosmetic than medical.

So it does happen!


----------



## TheCure (Jan 2, 2011)

I recently started noticing some pimples were turning black, I thought they could be a benign form of tumor growth.
And I already had some black birth marks, but these are different. I kept checking these new black growths and they kept growing.
After a month or more they were above the general level of the healthy skin and I could feel them with my fingers.

Fortunately, I discovered a cure.

I went on a water fast for more than 3 days. This is because it takes 3 days to go into ketosis, which starves any cancer, tumor growths that need sugar to survive where as healthy cells adapt and use fat reserves for energy during ketosis.

After 4 days I stopped the fast and miraculously, after only a single day in ketosis, I noticed on the fifth day that two of the new moles had dried up and turned into scabs. I was very happy!

However, one of them came back.. As though its starting all over again.

To me, this means that they are indeed some kind of tumor growths that need to be dealt with through a more prolonged fast.

Forget your doctor because they will not help you fast, they will try and pump you full of medicine, just water fast.

If you do some excercise on the first day of your water fast, it should help you get into ketosis more quickly.
But only exercise on the first day.

Good Luck!


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Feb 14, 2011)

[SIZE=12pt]I feel that scars from acne can seem like double punishment first you had to deal with the pimples, now you have marks as a reminder. [/SIZE]After a pimple heals, it's not uncommon for it to leave behind a dark mark; the more inflamed the breakout is, the darker the mark will be.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 14, 2011)

Well that's how I got the mole on my nose. It started off as a pimple and just never went away, turned dark, and morphed into a mole.


----------

